# Drehzahl und Lageregelung gemischt - Sinamics S120 mit CU320



## Ralle (8 Mai 2019)

Ich will einen S120 zuerst endlos in Drehzahlregelung fahren lassen und dann umschalten auf Positionierung (Drehantrieb mit Modulo 360°), so dass ich ihn in einer bestimmten Position anhalten kann.
Im Moment nutze ich den Baustein Sina_Pos auf einer 1500-er. Kann ich das irgendwie mit dem Baustein Sina_Speed mischen? Ich will nicht den Jogmodus des Sina_Pos dazu vergewaltigen, die Achse im Endolmodus laufen zu lassen. 

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag dazu?


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Mai 2019)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich will nicht den Jogmodus des Sina_Pos dazu vergewaltigen, die Achse im Endolmodus laufen zu lassen.



Das wäre aber tatsächlich mein erster Ansatz gewesen ... 8)

Was hast du denn ganz genau vor ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Ralle (8 Mai 2019)

Ich habe eine Schleuder. Die soll mit Drehzahl X einen einstellbare Zeit drehen, damit Wasser von einem Teil abgeschleudert wird. Dann soll die Schleuder stoppen und in einer bestimmten Winkelpositiin halten, damit ein Greifer das Teil Lagegerecht aufnehmen kann. Bisher hab ich einfach einen Positioinierwert eingegeben, also für 100 Drehungen bei 360° 360000.00 als Position + dem Versatz für den Greifer. Beim Teil 2 dann das Gamnze rückwärts. Das geht so, aber nun will ich das mal so machen.

Ich brauche in der Anlage 

1. nur Drehzahlbetrieb
2. Positionieren
3. Drehzahl + Positiinieren

und will das möglichst alles mit dem einen Baustein machen.

Ich teste gerade den Sina-Pos mit Mode 3 (Einrichten). Mal sehen, ob das damit gehen würde.


----------



## Ralle (8 Mai 2019)

So mal eine Rückmeldung.
Ich hab das jetzt geregelt bekommen.

Man kann im Einrichtbetrieb (Mode 3) endlos vorwärts fahren.
Dann kurz Stop, Umschalten auf Positionieren (Mode 2) und aud Pos fahren.

Ein echtes Problem war tatsächlich, die Achse in  Modulo umzuschalten. 
Ich dachte, das geht dann easy mit Modulokorrektur aktivieren unter "Mechanik", aber das warf dann immer einen Fehler.
Erst nachdem ich auch noch "Lageverfolgung Lastgetriebe" aktiviert habe, konnte man das korrekt einstellen, also Anzeige 0,00 - 360,00 Grad und bei 360,00 Grad auf Null umschlagen.

Die Doku von Siemens ist wortreich, kompliziert, nichtssagend und grottig schlecht. Lauter eigene Siemens-Wortschöpfungen, mit denen man nciht viel anfangen kann und Erklärungen alá

Modulokorrektur: Hier können sie die Modulokorrektur aktivieren.

Großes Manko:

Ich zeig die Drehung in Grad an, also 0,00 - 360,00 Grad. Die Drehzahl soll natürlich in U/Min angezeigt werden, das geht bei Siemens gar nicht, ich muß es in der SPS hin- und herrechnen.
Wenn einer weiß, ob es im Starter irgendwo auch dafür noch eine Möglichkeit gibt, her damit


----------



## zako (8 Mai 2019)

Hallo Ralle,

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du mit folgender Doku arbeitest
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109475044

Dort ist das in Kapitel 5.2.3 erklärt, dass man auch fliegend zwischen "Einrichten" und "absolut Positionieren" auch fliegend umschalten kann.

Wenn man eine Positionierachse anlegt, dann gibt man typischerweise einen Geschwindigkeitssollwert vor. D.h. wenn die *Last* z.B. 360° pro Minute drehen soll, dann gibst Du eben eine Geschwindigkeit von 360°/min vor (bei einer LU- Auflösung von 1LU = 0,001° entspricht dies einer Geschwindigkeit von 360 [1000/LU/min].  Wenn Du kein Getriebe hast, ist das ein Drehzahl von 1rpm, bei einem Getriebe von 10:1 ware das eine Motordrehzahl von 10rpm.
Du bekommst den Drehzahlistwert übrigens in rpm angezeigt, Normierung siehe Seite 28.

Viele Grüße
   Zako


----------



## Ralle (9 Mai 2019)

@zako
Danke.
Ja, ich arbeite mit dieser Doku.
Hab das jetzt nach deinem Hinweis noch einmal nachgelesen. SinaPos kann fliegend, mein Wrapper-Baustein kann es im Moment nicht, da ich bei Wegnahme des Startbefehls den Antrieb immer stoppe.
So muß z.B. in der Handsteuerung, der Bediener den Button "Fahre auf Position" immer halten, läßt er los, stoppt der Antrieb sofort. Hat natürlich etwas Zeitverzug, wegen der Variablenaktualisierung, ist vaber ok.
Daher müßte ich einiges umbauen, was aber im Moment nicht wirklich wichtig ist, ich brauche das nicht um jeden Preis fliegend.
Werde mit das aber auf jeden Fall mal ansehen, execute benötigt ja nur eine Flanke, also kann ich das sicher auch noch etwas einbauen.

Letze Frage zum Thema:

P2622 gibt bei "Fahren auf Festanschlag" im Verfahrsatz das Drehmoment vor. Welches Drehmoment nehme ich dort als Maximum? Das maximale, das der Motor kann, also das aus dem Motordatenblatt oder z.B. p1520 aus der Momentenbegrenzung? Welcher Wert wäre der Richtige? Wenn ich das Drehmoment auch noch, wie oben beschrieben, zusätzlich über p1552, p1554 skaliere, gebe ich dann bei p2622 das maximale vor, welches dann im Servo automatisch skaliert wird oder skaliere ich das vor dem Eintrag in p2622 nochmals selbst an Hand dieser Werte?


----------



## zako (9 Mai 2019)

Hallo Ralle,

in den Verfahrsätzen trägst Du ja direct die Newtonmeter ein, mit denen Du klemmen willst.

Wie das im Antrieb gemacht wird, siehst Du an folgender Maske. Wenn im p1520 z.B. 100Nm stehen würde und Du in den Verfahrsätzen 5 Nm Klemmmoment vorgeben würdest, dann würden über den r2686 entsprechend 5% kommen. Falls Du Hubachsen hast, kannst Du zusätzlich in der Maske rechts (p1532) einen Offset vorgeben um einen elektronischen Gewichtsausgleich zu machen.

Viele Grüße
  Zako


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Mai 2019)

@zako:
Geht das dann nicht aber zu Lasten der Fahrdynamik ...?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Ralle (9 Mai 2019)

Ich kapier das einfach nciht.
Wieviele Werte gibt es denn insgesamt zur Momentenbegrenzugn?

Ich hab folgende genutzt:




Das sind dann die Paramter 1552 und 1554, die ich per Profinetparameter dort reinschreibe.
Damit kann ich doch auch das generelle Fahrmoment begrenzen, richtig?


----------



## Ralle (9 Mai 2019)

Welches Moment gebe ich da vor?

Im Motordatenblatt steht 7,5 Nm hat der Motor. 
Bei Momentengrenze oben im Starter stehen 38,36, das kann der Motor ja eigentlich gar nicht.

Wenn ich 7,5 im Verfahrsatz eintrage bewirkt das gar nichts, es werden die 38,36 begrenzt.


----------



## zako (9 Mai 2019)

Hallo Ralle,

da brauchst Du normallerweise nichts umzubiegen. Mit Anwahl vom EPos ist alles soweit vorbereitet und die Konnektoren zur Drehmomentbegrenzung (für Fahren auf Festanschlag) angelegt (siehe meinen Screenshot).
Wenn Dein Nennmoment 7,5 Nm ist, kann es schon sein dass Mmax 38,38Nm ist (das wäre 5 fache Überlast was bei Servo- Motoren nicht unmöglich ist).

Die Drehmomentbegrenzungsmöglichkeit die Du genutzt hast, wird z.B. bei Wicklern verwendet. Dann macht man dort z.B. eine Drehmomentbegrenzung, kann aber danach immer noch Zusatzmomente (z.B. Trägheitsvorsteuerung beim Beschleunigen) oder Reibkennlinie etc. vorsteuern.

Also nochmal zurück zum Thema. Wenn Du mit Verfahrsätzen arbeitest, dann hier nicht selbst zaubern sondern die Standardkonfiguration nutzen.

Schau mal auf die Maske die ich gepostet habe und ob der Schalter auch so steht wie bei mir.

Viele Grüße
   Zako


----------



## Ralle (10 Mai 2019)

Ok, ich wußte nicht, was EPOS da genau alles schon belegt. Ich hab halt die Momentenbegrenzung aus der anderen Maske genutzt. Man muß sich das dann nur noch irgendwie rauslegen auf das Profinet oder eben mit Parametertransfer arbeiten, damit man das variabel gestalten kann. Denn wenn ich normal positioniere, will ich ja möglichst das ganze Moment nutzen können, wenn nötig. Da ich Telegramm 111 nutze, um auch Positionieren zu können, muß ich ja einen Verfahrsatz nutzen, um überhaupt auf Festanschlag fahren zu können. Es gibt zwar ein Bit im Telegramm 111, das heißt auch "Fahren auf Festanschlag", das ist aber, soweit ich das richitg verstanden hab, in dieser Betriebsart gar nicht wirksam. Habs probiert, es tut auch nichts, was ich erkennen kann.

Nochmal zu meiner Frage mit dem Verfahrsatz. Was mache ich mit dem Moment, das ich dort als Zusatzparameter eintrage? 
Ist das das Moment, das der Antrieb dann einstellt? Muß ich das selbst nochmal skalieren? (Wäre kein Problem, ich übertrage ja eh vor dem Start die Werte in den Antrieb).


----------



## V4p0r (16 Mai 2019)

Hallo,

ich hätte zu dem Thema Drehzahlregelung + Lageregelung auch noch mal eine Frage. Ich nutze den Einfachpositionierer mit dem 111er Telegramm. 
Ich muss die Achse positionieren und auf Drehzahl fahren lassen. 
Ich schalte für die Drehzahlfahrt in den Einrichtbetrieb um. Die Regelung ist aber nicht so "gut". 
Wenn ich die Achse ohne EPOS einrichte und dann eine Drehzahl vorgebe, ist die Regelung viel besser. 
In der Betriebsart Einrichten wird ja trotzdem der Lageregler benutzt, oder?
Ich habe im Siemens Forum einen Beitrag von zako gelesen, dass man den Lageregler auch abschalten kann. 

Link: https://support.industry.siemens.co...llwerte-von-cpu-317/128971?page=1&pageSize=10

Zitat zako: "Oder wenn Du rein drehzahlgeregelt fahren willst, zusätzlich den "erweiterten Sollwertkanal" aktivieren. Dann kannst Du die Lagereglerfreigabe und Freigabe Sollwertkanal gegenseitig verriegeln und alternativ über EPos oder den Drehzahlhochlaufgeber verfahren."

Wie kann ich das realisieren?

Gruß Jan


----------



## Ralle (16 Mai 2019)

Ich hab mit das gerade mal angesehen unsd kann das, zumindest für meinen Fall, nicht sehen.
Wenn ich über die Steuertafel nur Drehzahlgeregelt fahre, hab ich allerdings nicht die eingestellten Rampen, daher geht mir mein Servo beim Anhalten in Störung. Evtl. mein Reglelkreis etwas zu hart eingestellt??
Wenn ich das Ganze über EPOS und Betriebsart 3 mache, sieht der Trace fast gleich aus, meine Einstellung zieht etwas weniger Strom. Außerdem wird meine eingestellte Rampe verwendet. Da gibts dann auch keine Störung. Optisch sieht die Drehzahl auf dem Trace identisch aus, auch das Motorgeräusch ist identisch, also keine unnormalen Schwingungen etc.
Wie genau benötigst du denn die Drehzahlregelung?


----------



## zako (17 Mai 2019)

Hast Du überhaupt die Drehzahlvorsteuerung aktiviert?
Am besten mit OBT optimieren (ab Firmware FW4 .8 ). 
Einfach über p5308 (p5307?) einen Verfahrweg (z.B. 320 Grad)  vorgeben und über p5300 aktivieren.
Beim nächsten Einschalten wird der Antrieb optimiert. 
Funktioniert echt gut.


----------



## V4p0r (17 Mai 2019)

Hallo,

ne die ist nicht aktiviert  
Mit welchem Parameter muss ich die denn verschalten? 

Aktuell benutze ich die Achse (LoadWheel) ohne EPOS, was gut funktioniert. Es wäre aber schön, wenn ich für alle Achsen den gleichen Baustein benutzen könnte mit dem 111er Telegramm.
Ich hänge mal die beiden Starterprojekte an. 

Danke


----------



## zako (20 Mai 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe mir die .zip Files jetzt nicht runtergeladen. Aber wenn Du eine Drehzahlachse mit EPos verfahren willst, dann nimmst Du die Betriebsart Einrichten. Aber dann muss man die Drehrichtung über Bits vorgeben. Wenn Du nur über den (Drehzahl-)Hochlaufgeber verfährst, dann kann man den Sollwert (auch negativ) direkt vorgeben.
Über Sollwertfreigabe (p1142 ?) und Lagereglerfreigabe (p2549 / p2550) kann man zwischen Hochlaufgeber und EPos umschalten (Funktionsmodule Hochlaufgeber und EPos sind zu aktivieren). Aber nicht fliegend. Das kann man z.B mit dem S7-1500 Technlogieobjekt machen, oder man nimmt eben die Betriebsart Einrichten beim EPos (dann bist Du lagegeregelt).
Normallerweise ist es kein Problem, wenn man den Lageregler noch dazu nimmt. 
Außnahmen sind z.B. 
- Schwungradpressen, wo man um Umformbereich eine deutlichen Drehzahleinbruch hat und es ausreichend ist, dass man die Ursprungsdrehzahl wieder erreicht (bei Lageregelung gäbe es eine "Überdrehzahl" (wobei man beim Lageregler die Außgleichsgeschwindigkeit auch begrenzen kann). 
- Werkzeugmaschinenspindeln, die man anfangs an der Drehmomentgrenze beschleunigt und bei höheren Drehzahlen mit Konstantleistung weiter beschleunigt (damit man keine zu hohen netzseitigen Leistungsspitzen bekommt und ggf. überdimensionieren muss)
Im Steuerwort STW1 sind noch ein paar Bits frei (Bit 14, 15 ?). Die würde ich nehmen. Wenn Du mit SINA_POS arbeitest,  kann man dann per Slice- Zugriff auf die Bits zugreifen.
Bit 12 -15 von STW2 würde ich nicht nehmen (die werden bei taktsynchroner Anbindung an die SIMATIC verwendet (auch wenn Du das jetzt nicht machst, aber ggf. willst Du z.B. zukünftig einmal die Zykluszeit, Kommunikationsbus und Antrieb zueinander synchronisiert, konsistent fahren (dann bist Du zeitoptimal).



Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn ich über die Steuertafel nur Drehzahlgeregelt fahre, hab ich allerdings nicht die eingestellten Rampen, daher geht mir mein Servo beim Anhalten in Störung.


Wenn Du bei der Steuertafel nur Drehzahlgeregelt verfährst, dann hast Du die Rampen welche beim Funktionsmodul Hochlaufgeber eingestellt sind. Wenn Du das Funktionsmodul nicht aktiviert hast, dann hast Du keine Rampen. Außer die AUS1/AUS3 Rampen (unbedingt passend einstellen, damit eine Fehlerreaktion zu einer entsprechenden Rampe führt (bei STARTDRIVE musst Du nur per Button die Verzögerungsrampe des EPos für AUS1 / (AUS3) übernehmen - bei STARTER muss man noch selbst rechnen).
Beispiele wo man den Hochlaufgeber parallel zum EPos aktiviert, sind z.B. Regalbediengeräte. Dort will man auch bei Not-Halt mit Verrundung reagieren. Oder man will bei Geberfehler des Lagegebers noch Tippen können.

Viele Grüße
  Zako


----------



## Ralle (20 Mai 2019)

@zako
Dann hab ich die Aus1/Aus3 Rampen wohl etwas zu kurz eingestellt (besonders bei meiner Schleuder, die ohne Getriebe betrieben wird, gehts in die Störung).
Werde ich morgen nochmal anpassen. Ist ja leider immer noch so, dass Aus3 (wars glaube ich) standardmäßig auf 10s steht. Das führt bei bestimmten Fehlern zu einer langen Rampe, u.U. eine böse Sache!


----------



## zako (21 Mai 2019)

Ralle schrieb:


> @zako
> ... Ist ja leider immer noch so, dass Aus3 (wars glaube ich) standardmäßig auf 10s steht. Das führt bei bestimmten Fehlern zu einer langen Rampe, u.U. eine böse Sache!



... von daher der Hinweis in der EPos Begrenzungsmaske, dass man die Rampen geeignet einstellen soll. Beim STARTDRIVE muss man nur noch per Button die EPos- Verzögerungsrampen als Fehlerreaktionsrampen (AUS1 / AUS3) übernehmen.


----------

